# Homemade hydraulic restrictor fittings



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Awhile back the lower mounting bracket on a wing of the spray boom broke, of course it broke the hydraulic fitting on the cylinder which was a restriction fitting to control cylinder speed when folding/unfolding. Dealer didn't have one, expected to be three or four days, none of the local hydraulic shops had one either in stock. So bought a standard fitting, tapped the end that goes in the cylinder about 3/4" of a inch deep, then ran a 3/8" soft bolt in till it bottomed in the threads, had a generous amount of red loctite on it as well, then took a #62 drill bit and drilled the bolt in the bridgeport, and voila, had a restrictor fitting at a third of the cost and a matter of hours instead of days.

That worked so well when the internal nut pulled off the piston end of a hydraulic cylinder on my skid steer grapple I went ahead and used the original fitting that were already on the cylinders, tapped, ran a bolt in all four of those and drilled a 1/16" hole in those as well. Didn't want it as slow as the spray boom, but it always moved so fast before with only 2" cylinders that we figured hitting the end of the extend stroke eventually loosened the nut till it was about half off then it just pulled off, took some of the threads off the rod too of course, 45 minutes with a thread file, a new 24 millimeter nut and a recess turned into the piston so the new nut could have full threads hopefully prevents that from ever happening again.


----------

